# türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko



## elkop (17. Juni 2009)

hallo minifreaks,

heute zeige ich euch meine neueste errungenschaft: türkisfarbene glasbrocken. ich kann euch versichern, in natura schauen sie noch viel besser aus, als auf dem foto. jetzt bekomme ich noch einen hellblauen und einen dunkelblauen brocken.


----------



## elkop (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*

upps, vor lauter freude habe ich das foto vergessen:


----------



## Dachfrosch (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*

Ui, die sind aber wirklich hübsch! Sieht richtig nach Südsee aus


----------



## Eugen (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*



sind die echt ?


----------



## elkop (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*

klar, eugen!
echt glas


----------



## susiwhv (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*

Die sind ja wirklich schön


Hab irgendwo im Prospekt von Baumarkt auch mal einen Teich gesehen wo ganz viele von diesen Gläsern waren.War ein Bachlauf.
Die Gläser waren in verschiedenen Größen und sah Gigantisch aus.

Die gibt es auch in verschiedenen Farben
http://www.glas-im-garten.de/seiten/glasbrocken.htm


http://www.frischer-windt.de/granitgarten-fertig.htm
http://www.frischer-windt.de/granitgarten-fertig.htm
http://www.teichfolie.ch/html/glaskies.html


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*

Hallo, 
leider ist das Bild nicht ganz so gut, aber so ein Glasbrocken war bei dem Miniteich der zum TT bei Doris entstanden ist auch Dekoelement. 
Rechts neben der Glaskanne (die übrigens keinen Boden hatte und auch bepflanzt war). 


 ​
Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## elkop (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*

ist ja eine witzige idee, das mit der glaskanne ohne boden. da fallen mir sofort ein paar nette deko-möglichkeiten ein.


----------



## Dachfrosch (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*



susiwhv schrieb:


> Die gibt es auch in verschiedenen Farben
> http://www.glas-im-garten.de/seiten/glasbrocken.htm



Die in rot sind ja total schön!!!!!!! *haben möcht*


----------



## elkop (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*

bei uns gibts nur grün blau und türkis. aber die roten sind auch super.


----------



## susiwhv (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*

Die roten finde ich auch sehr schön


----------



## Bullynise (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*

Bei X-bay gibt es die auch als Splitt 
http://cgi.ebay.de/5-Kg-Glaskies-Glassplitt-Bernstein-f-Garten-Teich-Deko_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a12Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c72Q3a1229Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem4a8cc1d5dbQQitemZ320189093339QQptZDEQ5fHausQ5fGartenQ5fGartenQ5fGartenQ5fDekoartikelQQsalenotsupported

Zwar leider nicht in Rot aber in vielen verschiedenen Farben z.B auch in Bernstein was super aussieht


----------



## unicorn (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*

wow!
wenn ich da 200 Euro investiere und die azurblauen in meinen Teich schütte, denk ich, ich bin in der Karibik


----------



## Bullynise (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*

Immernoch billiger wie hin zu __ fliegen


----------



## Dachfrosch (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: türkisfarbene glasbrocken als teichdeko*



Bullynise schrieb:


> Bei X-bay gibt es die auch als Splitt
> http://cgi.ebay.de/5-Kg-Glaskies-Glassplitt-Bernstein-f-Garten-Teich-Deko_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a12Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c72Q3a1229Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem4a8cc1d5dbQQitemZ320189093339QQptZDEQ5fHausQ5fGartenQ5fGartenQ5fGartenQ5fDekoartikelQQsalenotsupported



Dort gibts den Glassplitt auch in *Kobold*blau!!


----------

